# C.S. Lewis on Christ's atonement



## cih1355 (Dec 7, 2008)

What did C.S. Lewis believe concerning how Christ's atonement saves His people? I remember reading his book, _Mere Christianity_, and he said that what matters is whether or not you believe in Christ's atonement, not how Christ's atonement works.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 7, 2008)

that does not sound right.


----------



## Hippo (Dec 7, 2008)

That seems fine to me, thank goodness that theological perfection is not the basis of salvation, the gospel (i.e. Chriss atonement) is.


----------



## Theognome (Dec 7, 2008)

When I read that book, he seemed to be appealing to mystery in that regard- something beyond our mere mortal comprehension. Belief is itself a gift from God, so in that aspect, he would be correct.

Theognome


----------



## he beholds (Dec 8, 2008)

Hippo said:


> That seems fine to me, thank goodness that theological perfection is not the basis of salvation, the gospel (i.e. Chriss atonement) is.



I'm sorry--I agree with you. What I meant is that I don't think "what matters is whether or not you believe in Christ's atonement, not how Christ's atonement works." I meant that I think they both _matter_, but you are right, not for salvation.


----------

